# Southampton Meet? 7th August?



## SilentAssassin1642

Lo all, trying to work out when I can arrange the first meet for Circle D Soton - on a weekend where I'm now working and according to my calendar the only weekend I'm free now til september is going to be sat 7th August. Am just thinking this may be the only weekend I'll get to go visit my parentals before I move though, so watch this space for news on the date!

Do any of you guys have particular dates? Obv am having to fit it around work 

SO, because this is meeting one of the fab circle d southampton, I want to get as many people there as possible!

I was thinking the afternoon of the 7th at The Standing Order on Below Bar street - I can arrange to meet people should they need it at either the train station or the bargate in town.

We could go for lunch time and spend the afternoon in the pub? Who's up for it?

Event being set up on fb 

All are welcome  Circle D age limit doesn't count this time


----------



## D_G

Me me me me! Yaay an event i can actualy go to thanks for setting this up its gonna be nice to meet some of you in person! 

hopefully i will have the money to get there and eat as things not good financialy at all until i find another job i am living off around 70 quid a month! 

Could i be met at the train station i dont like going anywhere on me own


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

yaaaaaaaaay D_G! 

Am just thinking about the dates - as that might be the only weekend i can go see my parentals D:

But whatever date it is, will definitely sort out meeting you  train station is on my way to town anyways


----------



## D_G

sounds good to me 

have accepted event on fb as well so wont miss any updates or changes!


----------



## Northerner

Can we circumvent the Circle D age limit by saying it's a combined forum/Circle D meeting? Then I can come too!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Northerner said:


> Can we circumvent the Circle D age limit by saying it's a combined forum/Circle D meeting? Then I can come too!



That's what I'm planning Northey - just a huge meet up thingy for everyone as a HEY WE'RE HERE thing *cough* epic drinking sesh


----------



## Northerner

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> That's what I'm planning Northey - just a huge meet up thingy for everyone as a HEY WE'RE HERE thing *cough* epic drinking sesh



You can count on me then!


----------



## Freddie99

Drinking? Count me in! I'll need reminding nearer the time though...


----------



## ChrisP

Poo!

Won't be able to make this one as that is the day we go on holiday!

Hope you all have a good time!

Chris


----------



## cazscot

Would love to but I have just looked at train tickets and they are ?130  and the coach takes 12 hours...

If there is a fourm meeting closer north say Manchester/Birmingham/Newcastle before I go back to uni in September I would try my best to make it.  Deparate to meet up with you guys


----------



## Shelb1uk

cazscot said:


> Would love to but I have just looked at train tickets and they are ?130  and the coach takes 12 hours...
> 
> If there is a fourm meeting closer north say Manchester/Birmingham/Newcastle before I go back to uni in September I would try my best to make it.  Deparate to meet up with you guys



Hi Caz....think Shiv is gonna arrange a Birmingham meet for Sept so hopefully it will be when you are free


----------



## falcon123

Have you checked out flights - sometimes these are far cheaper than the train (e.g. London - Manchester). Maybe flly to Gatwick and coach down through Sussex.


----------



## falcon123

cazscot said:


> Would love to but I have just looked at train tickets and they are ?130  and the coach takes 12 hours...
> 
> If there is a fourm meeting closer north say Manchester/Birmingham/Newcastle before I go back to uni in September I would try my best to make it.  Deparate to meet up with you guys




Where did my quote go?


----------



## scootdevon

*Room fer a newbie??? I'll need to find a B & B so if u know of any that'll be muchly appreciated *


----------



## smile4loubie

I'm hoping to come to this one!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Gunna have a chat with my parentals over the next few days and see about this weekend. This is the only weekend I can go and see them really, so may have to organise the meet for a few weeks after?


----------



## shiv

What about just bumping it forward to the 14th? If we have one in Birmingham in September as well, as we'd planned to after Brighton, I think more people will go to both if they are spaced out a bit? Would be a better turnout for both if we keep them a bit further apart?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

shiv said:


> What about just bumping it forward to the 14th? If we have one in Birmingham in September as well, as we'd planned to after Brighton, I think more people will go to both if they are spaced out a bit? Would be a better turnout for both if we keep them a bit further apart?



I'm working on 14th  and the weekend after I'm 99% likely to be moving


----------



## shiv

15th? Trains etc aren't as regular on a Sunday I know, but with a bit of planning...


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

shiv said:


> 15th? Trains etc aren't as regular on a Sunday I know, but with a bit of planning...



hmmm, could well do


----------



## rossi_mac

I won't commit I'm all over the shop with work and in me head at the mo but I'll keep my eyes peeled and with a bit of luck I'll head down and catch up with you all 

Stay safe

Rossi


----------



## getcarter76

Awww what a shame, i would have come to this but it is Pride in Brighton and is a cracking day out / atmosphere is crazy enough for me.... 

Get ready with the pink pound n all...Brighton I'm on my way..... 

Bernie xx


----------



## Northerner

getcarter76 said:


> Awww what a shame, i would have come to this but it is Pride in Brighton and is a cracking day out / atmosphere is crazy enough for me....
> 
> Get ready with the pink pound n all...Brighton I'm on my way.....
> 
> Bernie xx



We haven't firmed up on the date yet Bernie, so you might still be able to come!


----------



## getcarter76

Northerner said:


> We haven't firmed up on the date yet Bernie, so you might still be able to come!



I'll keep my ear to the ground in that case then and watch this space 

Bernie x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Right, date is now set in stone! 7th August! I have spoken with the parentals who are going camping this weekend, and I'm allergic to camping and so 7th august it is


----------



## Northerner

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> Right, date is now set in stone! 7th August! I have spoken with the parentals who are going camping this weekend, and I'm allergic to camping and so 7th august it is



Good stuff Sam  Now to book my train tickets...oh! I don't have to!


----------



## shiv

Good to know, I'll get my tickets booked and the day off sorted!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Northerner said:


> Good stuff Sam  Now to book my train tickets...oh! I don't have to!



WAHAAAYYYYY

I was thinking of starting in somewhere like spoons? I'm not really up on the er...more trendy pubs in soton...you know my haunts northe, THE DUUUUKKKEEEE


----------



## Northerner

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> WAHAAAYYYYY
> 
> I was thinking of starting in somewhere like spoons? I'm not really up on the er...more trendy pubs in soton...you know my haunts northe, THE DUUUUKKKEEEE



Spoons is good - I was in The Giddy Bridge on Friday (London Road, so other end of town from The Standing Order) - a pint of Ruddles cost me the princely sum of ?1.40!  No reason why we couldn't decamp to the Duke at some point - maybe walk the walls again if people are up for it?


----------



## getcarter76

Awwww thats a shame....ya can't please everyone all of the time though as they say 

No can do on that date but have a gggggrrrreat time. Gutted i can't make this one as had such a cracking time at the last one i have withdrawal symptoms 

Next local one hopefully will be on the list .... have a great time peeps and have a drink in my absence 

Bernie xx


----------



## Steff

Hope you all have a good time x


----------



## caroleann

I so wish i could come to this one cos i would have been able to see my daughter who lives in eastliegh,as well as meet you guys but unfortunately im having surgery on my toe at the end of july and it will take at least 8 weeks to heal.
Maybe next time.
Carole


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

oooh i know where that is Northe! I work right around the corner


----------



## scootdevon

*Does anyone know of a b & b or premier inn nearby??? Thank you *


----------



## Northerner

scootdevon said:


> *Does anyone know of a b & b or premier inn nearby??? Thank you *



This one is pretty much in the city centre:

http://www.premierinn.com/en/hotel/SOUMTI/southampton-city-centre

Just did a quick check though and the room is ?101 for Sat 7th August!


----------



## Tezzz

Sorry, I can't do the 7th August.


----------



## Northerner

brightontez said:


> Sorry, I can't do the 7th August.



That's a shame Tez - W?


----------



## scootdevon

Northerner said:


> This one is pretty much in the city centre:
> 
> http://www.premierinn.com/en/hotel/SOUMTI/southampton-city-centre
> 
> Just did a quick check though and the room is ?101 for Sat 7th August!


*Thanx northerner ?101.00 bit pricey lol 

found this one >>> the winston hotel for ?29.50 a night  

http://www.laterooms.com/en/p1301/p...ons/145818_the-winston-hotel-southampton.aspx
*


----------



## Northerner

scootdevon said:


> *Thanx northerner ?101.00 bit pricey lol
> 
> found this one >>> the winston hotel for ?29.50 a night
> 
> http://www.laterooms.com/en/p1301/p...ons/145818_the-winston-hotel-southampton.aspx
> *



Don't know it personally Scoot, but Archer's Road is an OK area - about 10 to 20 mins walk out of town (depending on how far downtown you are!)


----------



## scootdevon

Northerner said:


> Don't know it personally Scoot, but Archer's Road is an OK area - about 10 to 20 mins walk out of town (depending on how far downtown you are!)


*I'll get a taxi lol thanx fer info northerner *


----------



## scootdevon

*Train booked cos i dont wanna drive lol  arriving 10am  Room booked at the winston ?35.00 en suite 

See you all there  *


----------



## Northerner

scootdevon said:


> *Train booked cos i dont wanna drive lol  arriving 10am  Room booked at the winston ?35.00 en suite
> 
> See you all there  *



Excellent Scoot! We'll send you more details closer to the time


----------



## scootdevon

Northerner said:


> Excellent Scoot! We'll send you more details closer to the time



*kool fankooooooooooooooooo *


----------



## D_G

caroleann said:


> I so wish i could come to this one cos i would have been able to see my daughter who lives in eastliegh,as well as meet you guys but unfortunately im having surgery on my toe at the end of july and it will take at least 8 weeks to heal.
> Maybe next time.
> Carole



I live in eastleigh too! i wonder i have ever met your daughter lol


----------



## shiv

I'm about 90% sure I can come. My boss is being really funny about it and said I can't request any more time off until after July 26th...by which time she'll have done the rota for that weekend. Oh well, I've told her I want it so I'll swap it if I need to. Hopefully she'll be okay with it though!


----------



## Freddie99

Rethinking coming. Should be able to swing it with the Mother and work.

Tom


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Tom, you best come 

right, here it goes:

12 midday at the standing order. I'm hoping to be there a little earlier incase people need directions etc. But if enough people want to then we can always arrange meeting at the bargate? I reckon that later on in the afternoon we could move on to a few favourites of mine in the older part of southampton - The Red Lion and The Duke of Wellington but that's up to you guys.

I'm hoping there will be a few folks from circle d there too 

It's just a few weeks away, so if you could let me know you're definitely coming that would be grand. I can then start handing out my phone number for those who get hopelessly lost


----------



## D_G

Im coming 

Just looked at the train times my train gets into southampton central at 11:17am would i be able to meet someone pleaseeees  i dont like walking around on my own to a place where there will be people i dont know! 

LOL i know im silly hehe bit its like when u walk into a crowded pub on your own and everyone looks!


----------



## shiv

Should find out on Monday if I can come. Think it should be okay.

Sam -- the Standing Order?? Can you give us non-Sotoners brief directions??


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

shiv said:


> Should find out on Monday if I can come. Think it should be okay.
> 
> Sam -- the Standing Order?? Can you give us non-Sotoners brief directions??



look for the big massive stone archway in the town centre, walk through it, keep going and its the weatherspoons on the left

I'm rubbish with directions XD


----------



## shiv

Is the train station in the town centre then? I'm quite happy to find my own way, I have a half decent sense of direction plus I'm good at reading maps, so long as I know where I'm aiming for!!


----------



## Northerner

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> look for the big massive stone archway in the town centre, walk through it, keep going and its the weatherspoons on the left
> 
> I'm rubbish with directions XD



She means this place, it's called the Bargate:









shiv said:


> Is the train station in the town centre then? I'm quite happy to find my own way, I have a half decent sense of direction plus I'm good at reading maps, so long as I know where I'm aiming for!!



It's about 10-15min walk from the train station. I'll meet you if you like, will make it easier!


----------



## shiv

Thanks! As soon as I know I've got the day off I'll book my tickets!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Northerner said:


> She means this place, it's called the Bargate:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's about 10-15min walk from the train station. I'll meet you if you like, will make it easier!



hurrah thats the place. Shiv, depending on what time you get in I could meet you at the station to, as I walk right past it on the way to town


----------



## muddlethru

I think I can do that date it  will be nice to meet you all.


----------



## Northerner

muddlethru said:


> I think I can do that date it  will be nice to meet you all.



Excellent!  If you want someone to meet you, let me know


----------



## scootdevon

*I'll be landing in southampton central station 10.02am i'll wait fer peeps if needed *


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

scootdevon said:


> *I'll be landing in southampton central station 10.02am i'll wait fer peeps if needed *



That's fab!! I'm reckoning on reaching the pub by about 11-12ish - there will probably be a balloon to mark the spot 

If anyone is getting in at the station and wants to meet then I will happily swing by - seeing as how I walk right past the station to get to town


----------



## shiv

Count me in as a definite, got it confirmed today I can have the day off work!


----------



## Northerner

shiv said:


> Count me in as a definite, got it confirmed today I can have the day off work!



Hurrah!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Shiv You Are The Best Thing Ever! I Actually Love You And Will Buy You A Drink Of Your Choice For Being Utterly Epic!!!!!!!!


----------



## Freddie99

Consider me there as I have permission from the Mother and ticket is booked!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

TomH said:


> Consider me there as I have permission from the Mother and ticket is booked!



Tom, you are also the best person EVER!


----------



## Northerner

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> Tom, you are also the best person EVER!



I'll be there - can I have some praise too please?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Northerner said:


> I'll be there - can I have some praise too please?



Northey, you are the most bestest person ever in the whole wide world


----------



## Northerner

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> Northey, you are the most bestest person ever in the whole wide world



I know!


----------



## Northerner

Getting close now - do we have a list of definites then? I've got:

Me
Sam
Scootdevon
Shiv
Tom
D_G
muddlethru (hopefully!)

Any more?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Northerner said:


> Getting close now - do we have a list of definites then? I've got:
> 
> Me
> Sam
> Scootdevon
> Shiv
> Tom
> D_G
> muddlethru (hopefully!)
> 
> Any more?



i've got a couple from the circle d group coming too


----------



## shiv

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> Shiv You Are The Best Thing Ever! I Actually Love You And Will Buy You A Drink Of Your Choice For Being Utterly Epic!!!!!!!!



 can't wait! I can't believe this is the first time we've got together!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

shiv said:


> can't wait! I can't believe this is the first time we've got together!



It's going to be the epicest moment in the history of epicness!


----------



## Northerner

shiv said:


> can't wait! I can't believe this is the first time we've got together!





SilentAssassin1642 said:


> It's going to be the epicest moment in the history of epicness!



Is it really? Fantastic!


----------



## scootdevon

shiv said:


> Count me in as a definite, got it confirmed today I can have the day off work!


*Kool nice 1 shiv  *


----------



## shiv

Tickets are over ?40 even with a rail card! Blimey. The things I do for you lot  I might try and do it like I usually do and maybe coach it back to cut down on costs.


----------



## ypauly

shiv said:


> Tickets are over ?40 even with a rail card! Blimey. The things I do for you lot  I might try and do it like I usually do and maybe coach it back to cut down on costs.


Don't make your plans yet!!!!!!!!! I maybe free to go, I should be working on the friday night but that isn't definate anymore.
will know for sure by friday. If you can wait that long. If not I have a plan B


----------



## shiv

LOL! Booked my tickets like 5 minutes after I posted. Haha no worries - thanks anyway though!


----------



## ypauly

shiv said:


> LOL! Booked my tickets like 5 minutes after I posted. Haha no worries - thanks anyway though!


Thats a shame, i might not be able to go anyway. But plan B was a friends wife who works for centro and I may have been able to get a discount on the tickets.



Everything is always last minute for me lol. I find it really hard to plan well in advance of anything.


----------



## shiv

I do too at the moment with weekly rotas - and my boss wonders why I put in requests weeks in advance (ie "put me on a morning shift on this day").

If you have a friend's wife who works for centro I think you should put me in touch  not that there's much need with the next one in Birmingham, but never mind!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

yaaaaaaaaaay shiv!!!!!!!! What time do you get into Soton?????


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

one week to go kids 

are we all ok on the plan? midday at the standing order - I'll be in there earlier I imagine - and if anyone gets in earlier I can toddle down to the station to meet them. SHIV! What time is your train??????


----------



## shiv

SAM! Not sure which one I'll get yet (got one of those tickets where I can travel on any train). I'll aim to arrive about middayish!


----------



## Freddie99

Tickets are booked. I should arrive at about midday if memory serves. Looking forward to seeing you all there.


----------



## Northerner

TomH said:


> Tickets are booked. I should arrive at about midday if memory serves. Looking forward to seeing you all there.



Excellent! For those people arriving at the train station, you can catch a free shuttle bus up into town from the station entrance on platform 4 side. Otherwise, it is about a 15 minute walk to the Bargate (see earlier picture). The Standing Order pub is through the Bargate and a few minutes walk down High St, on your left hand side (it's a Wetherspoons). 

Google map:
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=d&s...-1.408074&sspn=0.004695,0.015213&ie=UTF8&z=16

If anyone would prefer, I'd be happy to meet you at the railway station.


----------



## shiv

I think I may have recruited another to come along! Depends on her plans for the day but she's thinking of coming


----------



## scootdevon

*I arrive 10 am but i may need to drop bag off at the B & B before i head into town?? i can walk back to station & wait fer late arrivals at train station....... northey which stop is best fer the bar gate on free shuttle bus??? Thanx in advance *


----------



## Northerner

scootdevon said:


> *I arrive 10 am but i may need to drop bag off at the B & B before i head into town?? i can walk back to station & wait fer late arrivals at train station....... northey which stop is best fer the bar gate on free shuttle bus??? Thanx in advance *



http://www.redfunnel.co.uk/travel-connections/bus-connections/citylink/

West Quay is the best stop


----------



## scootdevon

Northerner said:


> http://www.redfunnel.co.uk/travel-connections/bus-connections/citylink/
> 
> West Quay is the best stop


*Kool thanx northey  *


----------



## scootdevon

*Sam any themes for this gathering???  *


----------



## Corrine

Have fun guys - won't be there myself but will be thinking of you!


----------



## Hazel

Well, from (Sunny and thundery showers) Prestwick, in Scotland - I thought I would send my greetings and wish you all a great time to everyone attending the meet in Southampton.

Have a great time


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> Well, from (Sunny and thundery showers) Prestwick, in Scotland - I thought I would send my greetings and wish you all a great time to everyone attending the meet in Southampton.
> 
> Have a great time



Thanks Hazel! Hope you weather improves - we've had a few really heavy rain showers here today!


----------



## rossi_mac

I'm tempted but not sure as  (always) lots to do at home but if weather pants I may jump in the motor and drive down to see you lot! Then I'd be sober , hmmm maybe not such a good idea!!

I'll let you know, and either way have a F A B time


----------



## Northerner

rossi_mac said:


> I'm tempted but not sure as  (always) lots to do at home but if weather pants I may jump in the motor and drive down to see you lot! Then I'd be sober , hmmm maybe not such a good idea!!
> 
> I'll let you know, and either way have a F A B time



Would be great to see you here Rossi!  But don't want pants weather! With this dilemma, Rossi, you are really confusing me! (apologies to Ferrero rocher )


----------



## rossi_mac

Northerner said:


> Would be great to see you here Rossi!  But don't want pants weather! With this dilemma, Rossi, you are really confusing me! (apologies to Ferrero rocher )



Perhaps my grammar is not the best, and I have confused you, sorry Northe' but as always in such situations I would call my cousin - Emma!! 

Hope to see you all soon


----------



## D_G

What time are people arriving at southampton train station??

Can someone meet me pleaaaase 

My train/s arrive in southampton central at 10:15, 10:36 or 11:17


----------



## Northerner

D_G said:


> What time are people arriving at southampton train station??
> 
> Can someone meet me pleaaaase
> 
> My train/s arrive in southampton central at 10:15, 10:36 or 11:17



I was just going to ask when people were arriving! I can be at the station for 10:30 and meet people. I'll wait at the platform 1 station entrance near the departure board


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

station is on the way to town for me, so I can always swing by and meet people.

meet is from 12 officially, but I don't mind starting early


----------



## shiv

I'll be there around midday and I'll make my way to the pub (kind of fancy navigating my way there haha). I'll gather up anyone else arriving around midday too!


----------



## D_G

Right there is a train that gets me to southampton for 11:36 would anyone be able to meet me then pleassse?? 

OR i can be reaaaly lazy and get the later train which arrives at 12:17  lol


----------



## shiv

Up to you Nikki! I'll be there about midday if you want to wait, or I can wait for you? I'm not fussed either way!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

nikki, I'm hoping to be heading down to the pub around that time. I may already be in the pub with a pint and a balloon though, let me know and I can easily swing by the station and meet you


----------



## Northerner

Looks like 10:30 might be a long wait for me then! Instead, I'll see you in the pub


----------



## D_G

shiv said:


> Up to you Nikki! I'll be there about midday if you want to wait, or I can wait for you? I'm not fussed either way!



Ok if i get the train that (hopefully) gets me to station at 11:36 and i will wait for you to get there? is that ok? did you want to PM me ur number? 

Also matt will be there too i think as he is arriving similar time


----------



## D_G

Northerner said:


> Looks like 10:30 might be a long wait for me then! Instead, I'll see you in the pub



Lol! Awww i just cant get up that early i dont think sorry!


----------



## scootdevon

*Im getting in around 10am & will drop my bag off to B & B then walking back to catch free shuttle bus to town at the station i can meet n wait fer peeps at train station if anyone wants ??? *


----------



## Northerner

scootdevon said:


> *Im getting in around 10am & will drop my bag off to B & B then walking back to catch free shuttle bus to town at the station i can meet n wait fer peeps at train station if anyone wants ??? *



To be honest, if you're walking back from the B&B you would be as well just walking into town - it's not that much further, especially if you're not taking the detour to the station. Ask them at the B&B what's the quickest way into town.  Hope you have a good journey in!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

scootdevon said:


> *Im getting in around 10am & will drop my bag off to B & B then walking back to catch free shuttle bus to town at the station i can meet n wait fer peeps at train station if anyone wants ??? *



easiest way to town is straight down hill lane! You come out by the train station, and then go over the bridge and across into west quay shopping centre.


----------



## rossi_mac

Have a good time all, sorry I won't be showing my face this time, but hopefully sometime somewhere soon!

Rossi

PS I'll have a few for you have no fear!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

rossi_mac said:


> Have a good time all, sorry I won't be showing my face this time, but hopefully sometime somewhere soon!
> 
> Rossi
> 
> PS I'll have a few for you have no fear!



nooooooooooo rossi, I shall have to shed a few tears over a pint because you're not coming


----------



## Steff

Dont know if i have said previously in the thread but hope you all a great time someone have a tonic water for me lol xx


----------



## scootdevon

*Okies i'll see wot i feel like in the morning *


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> Dont know if i have said previously in the thread but hope you all a great time someone have a tonic water for me lol xx



Thanks Steffie, will do! 

Weather report - it's been quite cool and damp here in Southampton today, although it is supposed to be slightly better tomorrow.


----------



## am64

to you all going to southampton tommorrow ...HAVE A BLAST !


----------



## D_G

I will be bringing my Diastix and some 4mm needles for anyone who fancies a go lol i know Shiv does!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I just want to say...

BRILLIANT!


----------



## Steff

glad it went well 

hope everyone gets home ok x


----------



## Northerner

Terrific to see everyione - had a great day, thanks all! 

Most wonderful surprise of the day was when Katie turned up!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Northerner said:


> Terrific to see everyione - had a great day, thanks all!
> 
> Most wonderful surprise of the day was when Katie turned up!



yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah katie


----------



## Steff

Wow thats great is she home early then?


----------



## am64

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah katie



what the real katie or the bush ???


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

am64 said:


> what the real katie or the bush ???



oh she was most definitely real  what a brilliant surprise!


----------



## Steff

That must of been a jaw dropper, has she got to travel all the way bk to Oz?


----------



## am64

had enough of darwin ??? and the crocs ?? wooo what a surprise for you all !


----------



## Northerner

Katie definitely wins the prize for commitment to travelling to forum meets! 

There are a few pictures here (sorry I'm not as snap-happy as Shelley!)

http://diabetespoetry.blogspot.com/2010/08/southampton-forum-meet.html


----------



## am64

woop woop  great stuff !!! HI KATIE IT WAS YOU !!!!!!


----------



## rossi_mac

Evening all 

Holie Molie, Katie made it there!! 

Hope you all had a croccing time!

Just in myself after going to a brazilian type place, full of hen parties a bit mad it was!

I will catch you all soon (chores permitting!)


----------



## Hazel

Thanks Alan, especially pics with names - now know who people are - thanks


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> Thanks Alan, especially pics with names - now know who people are - thanks



Always nice to put faces to names Hazel! See you in six weeks!


----------



## Northerner

rossi_mac said:


> Evening all
> 
> Holie Molie, Katie made it there!!
> 
> Hope you all had a croccing time!
> 
> Just in myself after going to a brazilian type place, full of hen parties a bit mad it was!
> 
> I will catch you all soon (chores permitting!)



See what you missed Rossi! The legendary Katie! Not sure your grandchildren will forgive you missing that moment in history just so you could be the floorshow at a Brazilian hen party!


----------



## scootdevon

Morning all just in hotel having a coffee waiting to summon enough strength to walk to train station to take me home to sunny exeter lol thanx everyone for a kool meet


----------



## Sugarbum

Looks like you all had a great time- I can't eblieve Katie was there! What a legend!


----------



## Northerner

scootdevon said:


> Morning all just in hotel having a coffee waiting to summon enough strength to walk to train station to take me home to sunny exeter lol thanx everyone for a kool meet



I had a lie in this morning and have just treated myself to a bacon sarnie, yum!  Hope you got back OK scoot!

By the way, my BG was 5.6 when I got home and away from you lot!


----------



## scootdevon

*Yeah got back ok i had a lay in till 8am lol then full english brekkie *


----------



## D_G

Was such a great day and was lovely to meet everyone and put faces to names Everyone was soo lovely and friendly and was really good meeting katie as well! 

Looking forward to the next one  i need something to look forward to! Oh and i am soo jealous of your full english, think i may have to have a bacon sarnie tho


----------



## scootdevon

*Yes was nice to meet everyone that turned up, i better not mention kfc variety meal  after northey & i escorted katie back to train station lol *


----------



## AmyP

turns out i am part of the forum...just don't check it often enough clearly  lovely to see you all yesterday and look forward to the next one


----------



## Northerner

AmyP said:


> turns out i am part of the forum...just don't check it often enough clearly  lovely to see you all yesterday and look forward to the next one



Haha! Welcome to the forum Amy!  Will you be going to Birmingham?


----------



## AmyP

Northerner said:


> Haha! Welcome to the forum Amy!  Will you be going to Birmingham?



um, not sure. don't know anything about it so will have to track down the details and let you know!


----------



## Northerner

AmyP said:


> um, not sure. don't know anything about it so will have to track down the details and let you know!



Here's the thread: http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=9885

I managed to get a megabus ticket from Southampton for ?8.50 return


----------



## Steff

hi Amy and welcome x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

AmyP said:


> turns out i am part of the forum...just don't check it often enough clearly  lovely to see you all yesterday and look forward to the next one



YAYYYY WELCOME AMY


----------



## AmyP

just checked - can't do the bham meet as i'm in portugal 14-21 sept...maybe the one after that though!


----------



## katie

Steffie said:


> That must of been a jaw dropper, has she got to travel all the way bk to Oz?



One day staff   Once Ive earnt some money!



am64 said:


> had enough of darwin ??? and the crocs ?? wooo what a surprise for you all !



Something like that 



Sugarbum said:


> Looks like you all had a great time- I can't eblieve Katie was there! What a legend!



I can't believe you _weren't_ there Lou, tut!



scootdevon said:


> Yes was nice to meet everyone that turned up, i better not mention kfc variety meal after northey & i escorted katie back to train station lol



Thanks for escorting me back guys hehe.  I think I needed someone to escort me back from the train station when I got back too!

Great to see everyone and it's good to be back


----------



## Northerner

AmyP said:


> just checked - can't do the bham meet as i'm in portugal 14-21 sept...maybe the one after that though!



Birmingham - Portugal? Portugal - Brimingham? I can see your dilemma!


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> ...Thanks for escorting me back guys hehe.  I think I needed someone to escort me back from the train station when I got back too!
> 
> Great to see everyone and it's good to be back



I must've looked so shocked/surprised! Been wearing a smile all day though, so thank you!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Been wearing a smile all day though, so thank you!


 I best not eloborate on that comment


----------



## shiv

Northerner said:


> I must've looked so shocked/surprised! Been wearing a smile all day though, so thank you!



Northe your face was priceless!

Yesterday was lovely! So good to see all the faces, old and new. Finally met Sam!!  and it was great to meet the Southampton non-forum crew, and Katie, and Nikki! And Duane! Just lovely to meet you all. 

Amy, the one after Birmingham will probably be the forum's 2nd birthday which I am going to go and bump the thread for. That'll be November.


----------



## scootdevon

katie said:


> One day staff   Once Ive earnt some money!
> 
> 
> 
> Something like that
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe you _weren't_ there Lou, tut!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for escorting me back guys hehe.  I think I needed someone to escort me back from the train station when I got back too!
> 
> Great to see everyone and it's good to be back


*Will do next time katie lol  *


----------

